# POE with Julia and Ramon



## Candace (Mar 1, 2008)

3 ST members were able to meet up and shop together at the POE yesterday. Nice show and I enjoyed myself. There actually seemed to be more slippers than usual at the show this year. I think many were OZ complexes. I was able to get some nice plants and hung out almost all day there. The drive there was fantastic, no traffic which is very surreal on a Fri. morning going into the city. But, the drive home was a nightmare. I don't see how people can live in that. I felt like I'd aged a year when I got home! 

Ramon and I ate lunch together and laughed that none of us had a camera...so no pictures but it was very nice meeting Julia. Julia, please post a photo of your handmade slipper t-shirt! I was very impressed. I think you could sell those easily.


Maybe someone went who brought a camera and could post some photos??


----------



## mccallen (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be at the POE tomorrow, with a dedicated cameraman in toe. I'll make sure to post some of his snaps.


----------



## Candace (Mar 1, 2008)

That would be great! There was only one AOS awarded paph-a Macabre I believe.


----------



## mccallen (Mar 1, 2008)

hm, we'll keep an eye out!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad you West Syed people could get together.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah, no one came by to say hi to me! I'm representing Ecuagenera. 

Did any of you guys buy some of the multigrowth kovachii from Peruflora? 

Kyle


----------



## Candace (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry Kyle, I forgot you were going to be there :<


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2008)

I got my camera now. I will post some pictures. Also, I was with you this morning Kyle with Tony and Mike. I was the oriental guy wearing white.

Ramon


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, I remember. You should have introduced yourself. Not enough slipper lovers at the show for my liking. 

Kyle


----------



## Candace (Mar 2, 2008)

Ramon, did you stay overnight in S.F.?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2008)

Candace said:


> Ramon, did you stay overnight in S.F.?



Yes, and I am still here! I will see again Kyle and hopefully Mcallen.

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Ramon, you are such the social butterfly:> How come you're living the high life in S.F. and I'm sitting here in Elk Grove cleaning up dog pee?

Not fair I tell you. Not fair!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2008)

Some people are privileged I suppose?

Ramon


----------



## Hien (Mar 2, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Ah, no one came by to say hi to me! I'm representing Ecuagenera.
> 
> Did any of you guys buy some of the multigrowth kovachii from Peruflora?
> 
> Kyle


 Multi-growths, really, you mean flower size?
How much do they sell them for?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got back to LA, I did check out the Santa Barbra show on my way back... I actually had the restraint now to get anything. Ramon and Candace, it was great meeting you guys. Here are some pics:

Show favorites:














My instant gratification:




Paph. Fanaticum





Paph fairrieanum





Phrag Memoria Dick Clements





Paph Armeni White x primulinum


----------



## mccallen (Mar 3, 2008)

I might as well add a couple favorites as well:


























Plenty more pictures at 
http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s225/mccallen_j/?start=0


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Some people are privileged I suppose?
> Ramon


Cleaning dog-pee is a privilege? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx for the photos everyone. 
Julia-isn't instant satisfaction grand?  
What are those funky tougue things on that Phal!? :crazy:


----------



## Candace (Mar 3, 2008)

Julia, how did you show such restraint? How were the pickings at S.B compared to POE?


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the fairrieanum.

And that's the funkest phal I've ever seen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2008)

Kelly nailed it!


----------



## mccallen (Mar 3, 2008)

There was actually a pair of those flat lavender Phals. I think they were Elizabeth Hayden 'Pineridge'.

On the topic of weird Phals, this was at the same display.




I can't decide if I like it, or if it just looks like it's wilting.


----------



## Carol (Mar 3, 2008)

Just love the fairrieanum. I bought one from Jim Marlow last fall, blooming size.


----------



## Candace (Mar 3, 2008)

mccallen, that's a peloric Balden's Kalidoscope(sp?) 'Golden Treasure' that has been so over cloned that many come out peloric or severly deformed. And since most are virused, and are cloned with virus ,I'd stay away... Even the decent ones now tend to have color break.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 3, 2008)

Candace said:


> Julia, how did you show such restraint? How were the pickings at S.B compared to POE?



Hard to say how Santa Barbara would have been if I had been there on Friday. Paphway and Sunset Valley were there, so lord only knows.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry! I only got home today. I am only posting my pictures now.


Ramon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604041996529/


----------



## mccallen (Mar 3, 2008)

Good to know about the over-cloned Phals, thanks Candace, I'll steer clear.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Sorry! I only got home today. I am only posting my pictures now.
> 
> 
> Ramon
> ...



Ramon, I have problems loading your pict. as a slide show? Just won't show up!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Ramon, I have problems loading your pict. as a slide show? Just won't show up!! Jean




I don't know why? Try not using the slide show, Just using the browser. It is in my fliker account.

Ramon


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 4, 2008)

Julia, where do you get all that will power to resist? Mine would have gone out the window.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Sorry! I only got home today. I am only posting my pictures now.
> Ramon


THANX FOR POSTING.


----------

